# Stamp required on letter to Taxman?



## Carramore

I know it won't make or break me, but am I supposed to put a stamp on a letter to the taxman?  On a wider level, in what circumstances is a stamp NOT required on a letter (other than FREEPOST)?


----------



## purpeller

I am open to correction, but I have heard that anything you post to the State (social welfare, revenue, etc) can go without a stamp.  Certainly I don't put stamps on anything I have to send those departments and they always receive them.


----------



## NHG

I always put 'Freepost' on anything to revenue, social welfare etc.  I was ticked off a few weeks ago by the lady working in our local post office as I needed to get a cert of postage for my letter and she told me that I should have a licence number on it (the one that would be on the prepaid envelopes from revenue etc) so she charged me 55c to post that one.  I still just put the 'freepost' on the rest of them and post them in the postbox.


----------



## Slim

I always write 'EIRE' in the centre of the top of the envelope for post to state departments.


----------



## oldtimer

All government departments have Freepost licences so posting without a stamp is okay as it will be paid for at the delivery end.


----------



## Graham_07

Slim said:


> I always write 'EIRE' in the centre of the top of the envelope for post to state departments.


 
I've never heard of this before. Is there some background to doing this? I always use "Freepost" on first line of the address.


----------



## runner

I remember an accountant of old who used to draw a little map of Ireland (north included!) in the stamp position, on all correspondence with gov dept and revenue.
He never stamped anything to Gov.


----------



## Caveat

oldtimer said:


> *All government departments have Freepost licences* so posting without a stamp is okay as it will be paid for at the delivery end.


 
Thanks. I didn't realise that.

So, is it sufficient just to write FREEPOST?


----------



## dewdrop

I also use "eire"....it probably indicates the age profile of the posters!


----------



## Papercut

Graham_07 said:


> I've never heard of this before. Is there some background to doing this? I always use "Freepost" on first line of the address.


I think it's use stemmed from the ''harp'' symbol that appears on passports & appears on the top middle of government issued envelopes.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Is this still valid? 

Just write "Eire", Freepost or draw a little map of Ireland? 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess

OK, it seems that all Revenue Forms have a return address in the following format:




I presume that the Civil Service generally is the same.


----------



## jpd

I hope the original poster isn't going to complain about his local Post Office closing!


----------



## mathepac

Is there a central web location where these FREEPOST addresses are available. Like other posters, I've had post sans stamp refused by the post office unless it is contained in a pre-printed, Deepartmintal  envelope.


----------



## cremeegg

This is why I love AAM. Where else would you find it.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

cremeegg said:


> This is why I love AAM. Where else would you find it.



?


----------



## Black Sheep

As far as I can remember FREEPOST was the term that was introduced when free posting to An Post became the only Gov Dept allowed.  Posting to all other Depts required a stamp unless a FREEPOST envelope or instruction was provided.


----------



## mathepac

Old thread, some light and fewer nonsense posts :- http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056948994


----------

